# Simple protein pancakes for the non cook!



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Lemon pancakes

100gms of egg white

1 scoop of lemon shortcake whey TPW

Squeeze of lemon on after cooked

30gms protein

2gms carbs

2gms fat


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

mygym said:


> Lemon pancakes
> 
> 100gms of egg white
> 
> ...


Isn't that just a lemon flavoured omelet?! :whistling:

Only fcuking with you mate, looks nice


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

looks great mate, will try myself


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> Isn't that just a lemon flavoured omelet?! :whistling:
> 
> Only fcuking with you mate, looks nice


Lol

Its a multi tasking snack seconds to make seconds to eat!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Those look great and there is an even easier way for those who fear the kitchen

http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/food-snacks/foods/protein-pancake-mix.html


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Those look great and there is an even easier way for those who fear the kitchen
> 
> http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/food-snacks/foods/protein-pancake-mix.html


Lol

Less carbs and fat in mine though!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

mygym said:


> Lol
> 
> Less carbs and fat in mine though!


They're the best bits :drool:


----------



## TheProteinWorks (Oct 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Lemon pancakes
> 
> 100gms of egg white
> 
> ...


BOOM @mygym,mytemple THESE LOOK FIT!!! :thumb:


----------

